# Need some help with UGBB SEO



## mugzy (Sep 22, 2014)

All,

We have hired a professional designer and are making a significant investment in a new theme for UGBB. This process could take 3 wks and will include a nice new mobile theme as well.

Also previous SEO has worked very well and it is time to start working on improving traffic again. If anybody would like to help please create an account on https://www.tumblr.com/ add a bodybuilding related photo and description and pm me the user/password and I will add our RSS feed and begin driving traffic to it from tumblr. Only one account per IP or the accounts get banned.

We could also use a facebook account if somebody want to build one. Social media is huge and could help out the growth of UGBB tremendously. It might even be worth POB and the team considering adding a social media and marketing mod to the team to help drive this new effort.

Thank You
admin


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 22, 2014)

That's a fantastic idea, social media would indeed help provide growth to the site.  

PoB, if I can help in any way let me know.


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds great! Seeing the site grow will be awesome


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Will create a tumblr tonight.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2014)

i think this is a great idea


----------



## event462 (Sep 22, 2014)

Let me know if you want me to make a FB page. I figure it's about time I start contributing more around here after you guys have helped me out so much over the last year.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> i think this is a great idea



Kiss Ass!!!!!


----------



## mugzy (Sep 23, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> Will create a tumblr tonight.



We would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nobody is at least the slightest bit concerned with this FB thing? All I have to say is law enforcement. Not trying to be an asshole but seems like that could take this board in the wrong direction


----------



## mugzy (Sep 23, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Nobody is at least the slightest bit concerned with this FB thing? All I have to say is law enforcement. Not trying to be an asshole but seems like that could take this board in the wrong direction



Not at all. This forum see's more than 500 visitors a day from google... it is not like this is a hidden forum it is very public.


----------



## bvs (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah some might avoid the Facebook for anonymity purposes. But its still not a bad idea to get one going


----------

